# Orlimar Black Ice



## DrewUAT

I work at a Dunham's sporting goods store and I just bought a set there.

With discount only cost me $223.99. And I got Driver, 2 woods, 2 hybrid Irons all with square head, set of irons, putter and bag /w headcovers.

I was trying to do some research on the net about the set but I can't seem to find it ANYWHERE. Anyone know anything about the set or where I can find some information on it?

Or any opinions on the set, Orlimar, or wether it was a good or bad deal?


----------



## 300Yards

Sorry..I looked everywhere, found nada..all I found was Black Ice golf balls..


----------



## DrewUAT

I know its really wierd.... I took some pictures though





















.

Putter, Driver, Driver Shaft.


----------



## 300Yards

NANOTECHNOLOGY???!!!!???? What does that mean?? Watch out...those nanoids can turn on you.. :laugh: 
They look decent though, especially that putter! Looks kinda like a chrome Rossa..


----------

